# Our Founder - Noxx



## rusty (Apr 13, 2011)

I've asked Noxx to make a new heading named , "Electrochemistry" on the Index page under Processes so the science behind this technique gets posted under its own section. It will help to keep the forum organized.

Electrochemistry would cover any process that uses electricity to obtain a secondary or third reaction.

Best Regards
Rusty


----------



## element47 (Apr 13, 2011)

EXCELLENT idea! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 13, 2011)

I feel this would be a very good idea since this is widely used in the field and there are numerous questions asked about it. It might limit the amount of searching neded on the forum and limit some of the questions asked on the subject.


----------



## dtectr (Apr 13, 2011)

why the hell NOT?


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree...Electrochemistry can help us a lot...the cheapest raw material is an electron.

Manuel


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 16, 2011)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> I agree...Electrochemistry can help us a lot...the cheapest raw material is an electron.
> 
> Manuel



Juan,

I see you have 503 posts now. What ever happened to your new avatar? I was looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## qst42know (Apr 17, 2011)

I like this idea but don't know where to apply for the permit? 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=86


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Apr 19, 2011)

Goldenchild:

I am still working on it...ASAP I will post it.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------

